# Best flame/flicker bulb for Type B bulbs



## Kpierce (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello:
I have been looking around and thinking about putting flickering light bulbs in 2 of my outdoor carriage lights. Each has 3 bulbs.

So my question is:
What is the best flame/flicker Type B light bulb. I have seen some that look more like a lava lamp. I want it to look like it is a gas lamp

The one that looks good and still at a decent price is the Bioluz LED Candelabra Bulbs.

Are these any good? Do you recommend something different?

Thanks in advance for you help
Kpierce


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

what you are looking for is one that has neon in it not LEDs.
https://www.amazon.com/Flicker-Flame-Imitates-Flickering-Candle/dp/B000RZPNGO

However they don't put out very much light. But they flicker more realistically. I haven't seen the LED ones in action but these are "what there used to be".


----------



## Kpierce (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks


----------

